# feller/limber needed



## spencerhenry (Feb 13, 2007)

we are looking for a feller/limber to work piece rate. we are cutting small lodgepole pine most average about 10" dia. north central colorado. it is just me and another guy, i have a skidder, he has a skid steer with a few attatchments. when we arent skidding we are cutting. interested?


----------



## baddboygeorge (Feb 14, 2007)

*whats the rate!*

i need some winter work have helper i can bring for limber i do all the felling!! lets talk


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 15, 2007)

I too am interested in the pay involved.


----------



## spencerhenry (Feb 15, 2007)

the cutting is removal of beetle infested lodgepole pine. the trees all smaller than 16" with rarely a tree over 12". snow depth is about knee cap. snow level may go up or down, but should be gone by early april. we are expecting delivery of another skidder in a week or so, thats when i need another cutter or two.
the rate i have come up with is $4.50 to $5.25 per tree. that is to fell, limb, and buck at 4" dia. there is no measuring. the rate depends on the fellers ability to put the trees on the ground where the skidder can be efficient. sometimes we fell the trees and skid them to a landing and them limb them there. it makes for easier slash piling. cutter supplies own saw, chains, gas and oil. i may have a place for one guy to stay for free. payment is based on # of trees in the deck. cutters must have insurance!
in deep snow with below zero temps, i am able to cut 8 to 10 trees/ hr, in 10" of snow, i have done 17/hr.


----------



## neighborstree (Feb 16, 2007)

why not rent a 14 inch tree sheer a, put it on the front of the skid steer and you'll be able to knock out a few hundred trees in a 8 hour day


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Feb 16, 2007)

How long are you going to be doing this job ? . I might be interested if you will be doing this after May . Is this contract work how far from Aspen are you ? is ther relaible day labor nearby and equipment rental ? 
What types of insurance are required ? I am but want to be sure pof what ypou want 
thaks rick


----------



## spencerhenry (Feb 16, 2007)

i have a shear for the skidsteer, but the skidsteer doesnt like 30" or more of snow. also sheared trees will not be accepted by the mill. a processor would be nice, but we dont have enough trees for that.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Feb 18, 2007)

*spencer!!*

I am ready to work if your serious i could be there this week call me at 270 763 8322 thanks george


----------



## tree pro (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like Grand county? We have done a lot of fire mitigation around Grand Lake. We are in Denver, have insurance, experience, saws, and are slow right now. If you are interested, call me 303-791-3740.


----------

